# Is this a termite or an ant? [Pic inside]



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

Termites have non segmented bodies(like a hotdog) Ants have bodies like sausages, segmented.
That doesn't look like either.


----------



## Ler0y Jenkins (May 5, 2008)

Thanks... any idea of what it could be?


----------



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

Looks something like a mud dobber wasp.


----------



## Ler0y Jenkins (May 5, 2008)

FYI, the exterminator came and said they are ants, not termites :thumbsup:


----------

